# Best earphones under 1K



## sahil1033 (Jan 16, 2013)

Share your personal experience and suggestions


----------



## clickclick (Jan 17, 2013)

JBL Tempo in ear


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 17, 2013)

Well Creative EP 630 comes to mind


----------



## sahil1033 (Jan 18, 2013)

i heard that soundmagic ES 18 is a very good earphone at its price
any suggestions about this earphone ??


----------



## Droid (Jan 18, 2013)

These reviews speak out for ES-18:

â€œSoundMAGIC ES18- Magic Sound, Magic Priceâ€￾ - Audeoboyâ€™s Review of SoundMAGIC ES18 In-Ear Headphones (Black/Red)

â€œSoundMAGIC ES18 In-Ear Headphonesâ€￾ - CrystalTâ€™s Review of SoundMAGIC ES18 In-Ear Headphones (Black/Red)


----------



## sahil1033 (Jan 21, 2013)

Droid said:


> These reviews speak out for ES-18:
> 
> â€œSoundMAGIC ES18- Magic Sound, Magic Priceâ€￾ - Audeoboyâ€™s Review of SoundMAGIC ES18 In-Ear Headphones (Black/Red)
> 
> â€œSoundMAGIC ES18 In-Ear Headphonesâ€￾ - CrystalTâ€™s Review of SoundMAGIC ES18 In-Ear Headphones (Black/Red)


thnx man!


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 3, 2013)

ordered soundmagic ES 18 on flipkart


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> ordered soundmagic ES 18 on flipkart


Congrats


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Congrats


thanks, hoping for the best


----------



## logout20 (Feb 18, 2013)

please post the review in show off section..


----------



## sahil1033 (Feb 19, 2013)

logout20 said:


> please post the review in show off section..


?????


----------

